# Phone call through BMW Assist?!?!



## 2004onyx330xi (Sep 22, 2003)

My wife was driving the 330xi tonight when all of the sudden, she was startled by a ringing noise and noticed "Phone" on the radio display. She pressed the answer button on the steering wheel, and spoke with someone briefly before hanging up. Apparently it was someone on their cellphone...and not BMW Assist. Strange, we do not have a bluetooth phone. Has anyone else had this issue? :dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

2004onyx330xi said:


> My wife was driving the 330xi tonight when all of the sudden, she was startled by a ringing noise and noticed "Phone" on the radio display. She pressed the answer button on the steering wheel, and spoke with someone briefly before hanging up. Apparently it was someone on their cellphone...and not BMW Assist. Strange, we do not have a bluetooth phone. Has anyone else had this issue? :dunno:


I don't see any reason it isn't possible - after all, they are using cellular technology (much cheaper than building their own tower network) and thus the Assist phone has a cellular number. So if someone calls that number (by accident), there you go... If you can find out what number they called, you'd probably have free incoming-only service to the car.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

That would be pretty cool.

Based on some quick researh I found this...
So it would be a Verizon number.

_Verizon Wireless (New York) recently signed an exclusive agreement to supply all the wireless connectivity for the OnStar network._

Also,

_Next year's OnStar models will include two new services that will extend the service into more traditional mobile telephone services. The first will let OnStar subscribers dial any phone number, and the second will use voice recognition to deliver information from the Internet, such as stock quotes, news, weather and e-mail. _


----------



## ScottW (Oct 23, 2003)

The car's phone number for Assist equipped cars appears to be the MIN# printed on the bluetooth passkey card that comes with the manuals and it seems to accept incoming calls. Be sure to read your bmw assist agreement to determine whether or not such use violates the agreement.

Is it confirmed that the assist phone uses Verizon? If so, because the phone has an ESN#, seems like you could just call Verizon and tell them you bought a new phone and activate service with them using the assist phone's ESN#? IMO it's dumb to have to do the bluetooth install for $500 and get a bluetooth phone when we already paid for the cellular equipment that's included in the Assist package. 

BMW would be smart to allow assist owners to easily sign up for a monthly cell phone service to make outgoing calls but I don't see that happening so figuring out how to activate the phone's ESN# on a supporting provider is probably the only way to go.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

ScottW said:


> The car's phone number for Assist equipped cars appears to be the MIN# printed on the bluetooth passkey card that comes with the manuals and it seems to accept incoming calls.
> 
> Is it confirmed that the assist phone uses Verizon? If so, because the phone has an ESN#, seems like you could just call Verizon and tell them you bought a new phone and activate service with them using the assist phone's ESN#? IMO it is STUPID to have to do the bluetooth install for $500 and get a bluetooth phone when we already paid for the cellular equipment that's included in the Assist package.
> 
> BMW would be smart to allow assist owners to easily sign up for a monthly cell phone service to make outgoing calls but I don't see that happening so figuring out how to activate the phone's ESN# on a supporting provider is probably the only way to go.


Scott, Excellent point!!!

According to the accessories catalog, you can't get bluetooth if you have Assist, which makes sense since you already have, in a sense, cell service.

Free incoming sounds great though, wonder how long this loophole will last. actually this loophole might be a blessing since it would make BMW implement your idea. maybe BMW could work out a deal with the cell carrier to get some of the monthly charge. seems like the only reason bmw isn't do this now, is the lost sales of cell phones which get out dated very fast.


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

ScottW said:


> The car's phone number for Assist equipped cars appears to be the MIN# printed on the bluetooth passkey card that comes with the manuals and it seems to accept incoming calls.


What does the bluetooth passkey card look like? I have an assist card with BMW phone numbers, but nothing with passkey on it. It would be nice to have the car's phone number.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

2004onyx330xi said:


> My wife was driving the 330xi tonight when all of the sudden, she was startled by a ringing noise and noticed "Phone" on the radio display. She pressed the answer button on the steering wheel, and spoke with someone briefly before hanging up. Apparently it was someone on their cellphone...and not BMW Assist. Strange, we do not have a bluetooth phone. Has anyone else had this issue? :dunno:


Happened to me once. The phone rang, and since I don't have either bluetooth or CPT9000 I thought it's some kind of electrical malfunction. I rejected the call - not intentionally, more like it was the first button I hit. Never thought it might be actual incoming call. But it's really cool if we can receive calls that way.

I don't know if it's Verizon service or not, but I doubt it will be free considering the way things are in the US. In Europe generally you don't pay for incoming calls on your cell - you only pay when you dial somebody (just like a landline).


----------



## Johnny_Hotcakes (Oct 4, 2003)

Has anybody tried dialing to your car using the MIN#? If so, tell us if it was successful.


----------



## primerate (Feb 17, 2004)

Johnny_Hotcakes said:


> Has anybody tried dialing to your car using the MIN#? If so, tell us if it was successful.


 I tried it last night and it works! I dialed the MIN# from my cell and sure enough I answered myself. Pretty cool!


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

primerate said:


> I tried it last night and it works! I dialed the MIN# from my cell and sure enough I answered myself. Pretty cool!


Hey, I have a passkey card, but it doesn't have a MIN# on it. Just the following:
84.11 69 blah blah
239 blah blah
USA 07.12.2003
BMW Everest IBUS US
SW: 69 HW:13
BT:
PK:
ESN: 146
barcode
UIS00 blah blah

Any thoughts? Anyone have something like this? It was a Performance Delivery car, not prepped by dealer.


----------



## Johnny_Hotcakes (Oct 4, 2003)

Does the permanent BMW Assist card that comes in the mail have the MIN#? I still haven't received mine.


----------



## BJSteffes (Feb 11, 2004)

*Me too...once*

The same thing happened to me! Just picked up my 2004 330Ci. The phone rang once...I answered...talked...etc. Wrong number of course.

Yes, the MIN number is the cars #. Though I can't seem to duplicate this phone call again. I have to activate my BMW assist on Monday so we shall see.

I will keep you posted.



st_o_p said:


> Happened to me once. The phone rang, and since I don't have either bluetooth or CPT9000 I thought it's some kind of electrical malfunction. I rejected the call - not intentionally, more like it was the first button I hit. Never thought it might be actual incoming call. But it's really cool if we can receive calls that way.
> 
> I don't know if it's Verizon service or not, but I doubt it will be free considering the way things are in the US. In Europe generally you don't pay for incoming calls on your cell - you only pay when you dial somebody (just like a landline).


----------



## Blue (Nov 22, 2003)

2004onyx330xi said:


> My wife was driving the 330xi tonight when all of the sudden, she was startled by a ringing noise and noticed "Phone" on the radio display. She pressed the answer button on the steering wheel, and spoke with someone briefly before hanging up. Apparently it was someone on their cellphone...and not BMW Assist. Strange, we do not have a bluetooth phone. Has anyone else had this issue? :dunno:


This is great info! I tried going back through all my manuals but could not find anything talking about BMW Assist nor the bluetooth passkey card. Can someone post more information about this topic? I would like to learn more about the Assit program and my car's MIN#. Thank you.

Blue.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Why do folks with BMW Assist refer to the Assist information card as the "Bluetooth Passkey"? The information on the card has nothing to do with BT becuase no BT system exist. BMW Assist is a celluar transceiver with preprogramed "outbound" phone numbers. You can receive calls, but can't place them because there is no "keypad" for you to enter numbers with. Assist and BMW BT cannot co-exist because they use the same wiring/connections. FYI: BMW doesn't use OnStar for its telematics, it uses ATX/Cross Country Automotive Services.

Regards.....JL


----------



## ScottW (Oct 23, 2003)

SRFast said:


> Why do folks with BMW Assist refer to the Assist information card as the "Bluetooth Passkey"? The information on the card has nothing to do with BT becuase no BT system exist. BMW Assist is a celluar transceiver with preprogramed "outbound" phone numbers. You can receive calls, but can't place them because there is no "keypad" for you to enter numbers with. Assist and BMW BT cannot co-exist because they use the same wiring/connections. FYI: BMW doesn't use OnStar for its telematics, it uses ATX/Cross Country Automotive Services.
> 
> Regards.....JL


We refer to it as the Bluetooth Passkey card because it has the words "Bluetooth Passkey PK" written on it 9 times in various languages. From the card, "Bluetooth passkey PK*, for pairing Bluetooth devices with your vehicle. If a free choice of Bluetooth passkey is not available, see Operating Instructions for the Bluetooth device."

Also BTW, yes there is a keypad to enter numbers, at least for those of us with the nav system. There is a phone menu with a keypad, address book, etc - you can enter a number and dial it, but the outgoing call doesn't go through.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a friend try calling me the other day, and we talked for roughly 10 minutes. 

Does anyone know if they could charge us an exuberant amount for doing this? I mean..Assist is free for a year, but they could fine us for abusing the service.

Someone call up and find out! :bigpimp:


----------



## Blue (Nov 22, 2003)

Fzara2000 said:


> I had a friend try calling me the other day, and we talked for roughly 10 minutes.
> 
> Does anyone know if they could charge us an exuberant amount for doing this? I mean..Assist is free for a year, but they could fine us for abusing the service.
> 
> Someone call up and find out! :bigpimp:


How did you determine your MIN#? I tried using the ESN# but it didn't work. Can someone be more specific? Thanks!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

SRFast said:


> FYI: BMW doesn't use OnStar for its telematics, it uses ATX/Cross Country Automotive Services.


ATX is part owned by Vodaphone which of course owns 45% of Verizon Wireless...
So I would think its a fair bet that Verizon is the cell service provider.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying the "BT passkey" & BMW Assist card issue for me. BMW is confusing all their customers when they do this kind of stuff.

Regards...JL


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Blue said:


> I tried going back through all my manuals but could not find anything talking about BMW Assist nor the bluetooth passkey card.


Me neither. I keep everything that I got with the car and I'm positive there is no card with MIN# on it. The only Assist card I have (it is blue BTW) has 1-800 numbers and nothing else. Maybe they don't give those cards to everyone. I wonder if calling my dealer to ask will do any good.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

dbock said:


> ...isn't it great that you can get free incoming calls...and bmw picks up the tab? Hopefully it lasts


Doesn't the person making the call pay for it ?

Thats how it works in the UK. This wouldn't be costing BMW anything

As to line rental, thats covered by your assist package.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

swindonhost said:


> Doesn't the person making the call pay for it ?
> 
> Thats how it works in the UK.


Not in the US. Mobile phone users pay for both incoming and outgoing calls.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

ChadS said:


> Not in the US. Mobile phone users pay for both incoming and outgoing calls.


WOW Expensive times, now I understand. :thumbup: Ring those numbers now


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I had a MIN number on my card when the car was delivered but the interface was not installed. When they did install it the new sticker has no MIN. I tried the old MIN number on the card (I saved it before they pasted over it) but no luck. :bawling:


----------



## rhyme (Apr 22, 2004)

If anyone cares, I purchased my car 2/20 and I did have a MIN number. If you have the ESN #, it should be possible to call Verizon and ask them what the MIN # is. 

Now for my total BMW newbie questions:

1) How do I use BMW assist? When I push the button all I hear is a ring followed by what sounds something like a modem and then nothing. I haven't called anyone to "activate" anything. Does anyone have a website or information on BMW Assist? I've looked and haven't been able to find a thing... 

2) What does BMW Assist provide for you, and what do they charge? 

3) Anyone know if calling this phone # is actually legal?

Edit -- oh ok supposedly I was supposed to sign something activating it when I bought the car. Calling dealer....


----------



## rhyme (Apr 22, 2004)

One other thing, just curious to know what other people area codes are... my phone is in the 404 area code.


----------



## dbock (Jan 8, 2004)

rhyme said:


> One other thing, just curious to know what other people area codes are... my phone is in the 404 area code.


My phone is also a 404(Atlanta) area code...I've never actually used assist...but it's there


----------



## mikemac (Apr 7, 2004)

rhyme said:


> If anyone cares, I purchased my car 2/20 and I did have a MIN number. If you have the ESN #, it should be possible to call Verizon and ask them what the MIN # is.
> 
> Now for my total BMW newbie questions:
> 
> ...


Depending on what car you bought & what options, BMW assist may be included free for 1 year. It is on 3-series with the premium option pkg, for example. If it is included, your dealer should have had you fill out a form when you went to get your car and had it activated.


----------



## MBR87 (Mar 30, 2004)

rhyme said:


> One other thing, just curious to know what other people area codes are... my phone is in the 404 area code.


Yea, I have a 404 too...its in Georgia


----------



## ysp1 (Apr 17, 2004)

*works like a charm...*

i found the min # too and it works....so when i enter my car now, i just forward my cellphone calls to the min #!! Any word on the charges for this, if any?


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

For the people that have the bluetooth card - does the ESN# on it has anything to do with the MIN# - like same digits or something?

I didn't get a bluetooth card, and after asking the dealership got the document from the last Assist recall. It has the ESN# of the replaced and the new module, as well as some other numbers, but no MIN. 

The ESN starts with 146-0 and then 7-digit number that can be a phone number without the area code. I'll try the combinations I can think of, but if it has nothing to do with the MIN I don't that's going to work. And the dealership says they don't have anything else/


----------



## Orange_Bimmer (Mar 15, 2004)

*V.11 Software can show the MIN #*

E60 530i has new software Version 11. It can show the MIN # according to the Assist customer service person. Old Version 10.2 didn't show it.

It is Assist policy not to disclose the number to the customer except for the dealer.

So if you are very nice, the customer service person may let you know of the MIN #.


----------



## Orange_Bimmer (Mar 15, 2004)

*Don't upgrade to V. 11*

Those who knows MIN#, DO NOT UPGRADE THE SOFTWARE TO V. 11.

My TCU has been working up to V.10.2 but after upgrading V.11.0, it stop working.

As a result, even if you have working MIN# you can't call in the car any more.

According some tech, there were many complains to BMW that innocent people get sudden tele-marketing call while driving. And also BMW get bills for the calls. So they've disabled the feature.

If you are confortable to use the fee call in, it is better not to upgrade to V. 11.

I made a mistake. It seems that I can't down grade anymore.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Orange_Bimmer said:


> Those who knows MIN#, DO NOT UPGRADE THE SOFTWARE TO V. 11.
> 
> My TCU has been working up to V.10.2 but after upgrading V.11.0, it stop working.
> 
> ...


How do you find out what software version you have?

TCU = ?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

I tried calling my MIN number, my call didn't go through--a Verizon message comes on. In another post, I read that the new software version disables gettting incoming calls. I guess I must have the new software.


----------



## Orange_Bimmer (Mar 15, 2004)

*Your software must be new already.*

Up to V.10.2 we could call in the MIN #. After V.11, this function has been deactivated.
So yours must have been updated already.
As far as I konow, there is no newer version that can use MIN call in feature.
You don't lose anything so please try it and let us know if it start working or not.


----------



## Orange_Bimmer (Mar 15, 2004)

*Software version*



Magna said:


> How do you find out what software version you have?
> 
> TCU = ?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


When I installed the eject box for CPT9000, it the dealer installed v.10.2.
I heard v.11 has improvement so I have waited and asked the dealer to install the new one.
There is no way of knowing the software version from the menu.

The dealer may be able to identify your software version.

TCU: TeleCommunication Unit


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Orange_Bimmer said:


> When I installed the eject box for CPT9000, it the dealer installed v.10.2.
> I heard v.11 has improvement so I have waited and asked the dealer to install the new one.
> There is no way of knowing the software version from the menu.
> 
> ...


well, i must have v11 because i tried to call my MIN and got a Verizon recording.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*no incomming asst freebies*



Magna said:


> well, i must have v11 because i tried to call my MIN and got a Verizon recording.


my car was built 3/04 tried callng the min cant call myself just get the verizon recording , i guess i have the new software darn 

guess i will hve to wait for the bt kit to work w/asst double darn


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

photo2000a said:


> my car was built 3/04 tried callng the min cant call myself just get the verizon recording , i guess i have the new software darn
> 
> guess i will hve to wait for the bt kit to work w/asst double darn


 :stupid:


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

dbock said:


> congratulations...welcome to a group of select freeloaders...isn't it great that you can get free incoming calls...and bmw picks up the tab? Hopefully it lasts


I have an 04 M3 and this has happened to me 2x! I asked the guy the ph. number but didnt' right it down and crossed a number dammit! This will last as long as you pay for Assist I am betting. I don't know why bmw would not include speech dial like GM does with OnStar. I have an 02 Tahoe that I can use as a phone w/speech recognition dialing.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Has anyone confirmed if the MIN# is on any labels of any components located in the trunk or any other place? I didnt' drive the M today, will have to look tonight if I have a BT Card or not in my manuals.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

What a bummer....just checked my BT card and no MIN#  

It's got a ESN # and some 8411169 bla bla across the top that doesn't appear to be a tel. ph. #. I will try it, but it doesn't look promising. Wish I knew someone that worked at a dealership...


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

i, too, have had a wrong number, just one more reason to hate assist.
i've never seen any literature that had any kind of phone number on it.
it seems to me bluetooth is far more useful than assist, which is mandatory on premium pack cars -- a useless feature for anyone with a cellphone.
it makes bluetooth, satellite radio installations difficult. it has a silly antenna ... and on and on... i don't like it.


----------



## 0BMW (Aug 8, 2004)

*For those without a MIN#*

Hi,

I just got an '04 525i Fully Loaded and has the BT card without a MIN# on it. But I tried the number after 84.11 the on top of the sticker on the card upto the -01. It is 7 digits and when paired up with 404 for the area code, rings int to a Verizon Wireless Message Center. I am assuming that is the phone number for the car, but I must have the new software blocking the calls, since I just got my car 2 days ago.

Does anybody with the MIN# have the same 7 digits where I explained, as they have in their MIN#?

BTW, BMW Assist has come pretty close to OnStar. You can even get full navigation including finding, locating and directing you to any pont of interest for 4.95 per use. They were talking about making it into an annual plan with unlimited usage, but then again that is at least one step closer to having outgoing voice dial through BMw Assist.


----------



## walendvay (Jul 16, 2004)

Is this true? Can some please check?


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

walendvay said:


> Is this true? Can some please check?


Is what true? :dunno:


----------



## walendvay (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anybody with the MIN# have the same 7 digits where I explained, as they have in their MIN#?


----------



## Puck (Jul 7, 2004)

*No, they don't match*



walendvay said:


> Does anybody with the MIN# have the same 7 digits where I explained, as they have in their MIN#?


I picked up my 330Ci last Thursday, and the Bluetooth Passkey PK* card was in the trunk with the DVD Navigation and BMW video. The ESN# and MIN# do not match, at least on my card. My MIN# starts with 609, so this must not be Atlanta. I just tried to call the number and received the Verizon Wireless message, so I'm outta luck. On the top right corner of the sticker on the Passkey card, it says 11.06.2004, so I'm guessing this is probably the version of software, and not the date (6/11/2004). 

DANG!!!! 

-Puck


----------



## chris_1001 (Jun 3, 2004)

I have the BMW Assist, and found the BT card in my manual pouch. The MIN# was covered by another sticker, but holding it up to the light reveled the MIN#, I called it only to get the Verizon message... Darn!


----------



## staggerlee (Jul 25, 2004)

chris_1001 said:


> I have the BMW Assist, and found the BT card in my manual pouch. The MIN# was covered by another sticker, but holding it up to the light reveled the MIN#, I called it only to get the Verizon message... Darn!


I got my 2004 330Ci 2 weeks ago. My BT card had the number with a 609 area code as well. I called it and got thru no problem. If the key isn't *on* in the car you will get the Verizon message.


----------



## Puck (Jul 7, 2004)

*No $h!t??*



staggerlee said:


> I got my 2004 330Ci 2 weeks ago. My BT card had the number with a 609 area code as well. I called it and got thru no problem. If the key isn't *on* in the car you will get the Verizon message.


Hmmmm.......I only tried one time, so maybe I'll have to try different times of the day for a couple days. If it doesn't work, I wish Verizon would make a deal with BMW to allow us to use Assist as a phone. I don't mind having to use the knob to get to each number instead of little buttons......voice activation would be even better!!!

Thanks for the head's up Staggerlee!!!

-Puck


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Puck said:


> I picked up my 330Ci last Thursday, and the Bluetooth Passkey PK* card was in the trunk with the DVD Navigation and BMW video. The ESN# and MIN# do not match, at least on my card. My MIN# starts with 609, so this must not be Atlanta. I just tried to call the number and received the Verizon Wireless message, so I'm outta luck. On the top right corner of the sticker on the Passkey card, it says 11.06.2004, so I'm guessing this is probably the version of software, and not the date (6/11/2004).
> 
> DANG!!!!
> 
> -Puck


Top right corner is a date code. Our car was assembled at the end of 05/04, so 21.05.2004 could be the day the sticker was printed and put in our car.

I tried calling the min and someone else answered. Not my car 

To the left of the date is a 7 character alphanumeric code KL6xxxx This could be a seven digit phone number. Haven't tried it yet....

Our card looks like this

KL6xxxx 21.05.2004
ESN:
146-023xxxxx
MIN:610937xxxx
PK:xxxx

610 937-xxxx is cellular/PCS in King of Prussia PA. Could be Verizon. Not my car.

404 556 xxxx (using the old phone letters to decode KL) is cellular/PCS in Atlanta. Could be verizon. I'll try this one later today.

We might have the wrong card. I should pull the CM and look for the ESN sticker.


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

I found the number, called it, and the phone was ringing in the car but I couldn't answer it. I hit every button imaginable to answer the call but it just kept rining. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> To the left of the date is a 7 character alphanumeric code KL6xxxx This could be a seven digit phone number. Haven't tried it yet....
> 
> Our card looks like this
> 
> ...


610 937-xxxx is Bell Atlantic. Not it.

I tried 404 556 xxxx. No luck. Airtouch

609 556 xxxx is an ATX Telecom number. I thought I had it, but no luck.

609 937-xxxx is AT&T wireless 

I could try all the 609 nx6 numbers assigned to ATX. Anyone know if ATX Telecom Services is related to the ATX Group that Contracts with BMW for Assist?


----------



## Just4Net (Aug 10, 2004)

*Answering the phone*



ljh824 said:


> I found the number, called it, and the phone was ringing in the car but I couldn't answer it. I hit every button imaginable to answer the call but it just kept rining. Any suggestions?


For my 330ci I pick up the phone call by pressing the "handset symbol" button on my steering wheel. Mine was a ED in October of last year and I have my MIN and works fine to dial in.

You do have to have the car accessories on to receive a call though I have found -- as some might say "Duhhh" but wasn't sure if it would ring otherwise.

Cheers, 
David


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay, got it. Found out that it wont work unless the car is running. When the car was off, the phone would ring, but you couldn't answer it. Was driving yesterday and had a 10 minute conversation with my wife through the car. I've seen this question before, but haven't seen an answer yet, does anyone know if we will get charged for this??? I'd like to continue to use this "hidden" feature, but I don't want to get a surprise phone bill one day. If anyone knows, I'd appreciate the info.

:thumbup:


----------



## Vonhasch (Apr 19, 2004)

Received a call over assist today (wrong number), surprised the $%#$ out of me, lady gave me the number she dialed (609) 923-xxxx. Unfortunetly she gave me the number she was trying to call not the number she did call  . The number is for Bell Atlantic Nynex out of New Jersey. Hopefully someone will call me again so I can find out what the real number is. BTW my bluetooth card doesn't show anything that looks like a phone number let alone a 609.923 number. I'll get it next time!


----------



## jklevine (Jun 17, 2004)

Is the min# the number behind 84.11 - I have a 7 digit number after that and when I try it with a 404 area code it rings to a verison numbe that is no longer in service. Any ideas?


----------

